# Deadlifts ? The Best Exercise for Building a Powerful  and  Muscular Body



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There was a day when bodybuilders were characterized by thick massive torsos, tumbling traps, and sweeping lats that hung like boxcar doors from broad-beamed shoulders. All this came about from slapping as many iron plates as possible onto a barbell and dead lifting it off the ground in whatever manner it took to get the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

